# Things you do to feel better?



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys! I hope that your day isn't doing so badly, but if it is, I'm hoping this thread will help!

I was trying to compile a list of things to do when I'm feeling sad/depressed that make me feel better or ease me in some way (healthy things btw not addictive things). But my mind was a bit blank for a bit and I looked online for what other sites said, and they'd say things like:


. *Watch a film
. Meditate
. Listen to music
. Talk to a friend
. See a friend*
Etc etc etc you know, good suggestions but still the usual vague advice.​
But everyone is different, and sometimes when you're down, something vague isn't enough. Like I don't know if it's just me, but when i think of 'watch a film' I feel overwhelmed, because there are so many, and loads I haven't even seen yet, so I don't know which one will actually perk me up, or make me sadder, you know?

Sooooooo...I was curious to know what you all do that you find helps you. Could be anything from watching a specific film which always perks you up a little, or a book you read, or the act of calling someone in particular or maybe playing a game you like, old or new.

*Please write below what kinda stuff you do, and feel free to be specific *

I think giving more in depth suggestions to people on a bad day, of what they could do, might be really useful. If there are enough replies, it might be useful as a sticky thread, so people can come to it for ideas on how to perk up their day.

The more suggestions the better, so please do add your own ideas or experiances!:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll start.

Things that have helped perk me up in the past.

. *Watching Lost in Translation* - It's quite melancholy at times, but it also makes me feel calm and less alone. Like the people in the film have their own struggles at the time, but they end up finding others with similar feelings and find a peak of hope and excitement back into their life. It makes me feel less alone, and that lots of others could feel the same as I do, no matter how great they seem to have it at the time. I truly love that film.

. *I take a bath with lots of bubbles*, and use a bath bomb if I have one, to make the bath smell and look pretty. Plus when I get out, I feel kind of calmer and cleansed.

. *I watch horror videos* on youtube or a horror film, as it's something I'm interested in, and makes me think 'well it could be worse, i could be chased by a killer clown. ha

. *I make a warm cup of hot chocolate or tea* and *also a hot water bottle*, and I hug the hot water bottle, I find the heat so comforting and calming. When I was at university and doing all nighters and got stressed, i used to make hot water bottles all the time just to give me comfort and calm me enough to keep going.

Those are a few I can think of at the moment, If I think of more, I'll add them


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I asked on another support site, and a few people said a couple things they do, so I thought I'd add them below.

. *I like to listen to talk shows about controversial subjects* that usually involve people arguing, I don't know it just completely takes my mind off everything I especially enjoy it whole I'm driving.

.* I write poetry* and occasionally I'll post it online in the hopes that someone can relate to it and it makes them feel better.

. *I love to bounce on my trampoline
*

. *I reread one of the Harry Potter books* whenever I feel down or need to escape reality for a while. *Also horseback riding* and *cuddling with horses* (or any animal) makes me feel good


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Give lots of affection to my cats whether they want it or not, sip hot tea, listen to music, read random articles, watch make up tutorials, and more cat petting. I forgot one, I like to watch the movie Dumb and Dumber. It always makes me happy.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I have coloring books I color in. It's kind of like meditating, it relaxes me and it's creative as well. Baking cookies or cakes is good. I like baking and it smells so good when it's cooking. I play the piano. I can never play for anyone else, I mess up as soon as anyone walks in the room, but I'm pretty good when I'm alone. My favorite feel good movies: Singing in the Rain, Father Goose, My Fair Lady.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

-i rewatch my favourite films, buffalo 66 is the one i like to see when i'm sad
-books, especially the catcher in the rye although i didn't read it for a few years now
-look at art
-listen to music
-shower
-paint my nails
-drink coffee or hot chocolate
-go for a walk
-kiss my cat


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Feel free to give this post no obvious attention but please do consider the content at least a little.

One of the best things you can do when you feel **** is masturbate furiously and with reckless abandon. It's a fast way to get a good feeling throughout your body, it's free and basically anyone can do it.


----------



## countingserifs (Nov 7, 2016)

*Sit in my car with music on loudly. *Being in a closed, acoustic environment usually calms me down. You can also achieve this by attending a concert in a hall or by swimming underwater.

*Be just as excited as my dog when I come home.* I try to mimic the enthusiasm of my dog's greeting when I get home from work. This usually makes me forget the worries of the day and transition into the evening. It's also super fun to jump on the couch.

*Accomplish an easy task.* I also get very overwhelmed and end up starting many tasks but leave many unfinished. When I'm not feeling like doing much, I just do something monotonous, like empty/load the dishwasher. By forcing myself to get up and do this silly task, it usually gets me going on other things.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> Feel free to give this post no obvious attention but please do consider the content at least a little.
> 
> One of the best things you can do when you feel **** is masturbate furiously and with reckless abandon. It's a fast way to get a good feeling throughout your body, it's free and basically anyone can do it.


 it just makes me feel sad lol


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

doe deer said:


> it just makes me feel sad lol


Are you sure you are doing it right?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> Are you sure you are doing it right?


 yes


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

*. Cuddling my cats*, or just laying next to them.

*. Go for a walk* - Sometimes I walk and just listen to nature/ sounds around me. Or if I want something else to listen to, I listen to music and imagine my life as a film almost and imagine various things that go with the song at the time.

*. Listen to audiobooks* If I don't feel able to concentrate on reading or much else, audiobooks can help keep me distracted whilst I lay on the bed with my eyes closed, relaxing.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mixing on vinyls
Reading some mixing, mastering and synthesizer articles
Blasting music on my pa system
Listening to some old vinyls


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

cuddling helps the most for me, especially with anxiety. i had friends when i was younger and we used to lay next to each other and watch movies or listen to music, it was very relaxing. there was a specific time when i was 11 where i'd be able to fall asleep only if i was hugging my dad, i'd sleep like a baby. that doesn't happen anymore, it would be too awkward at this age.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

In no particular order:

Mountain Biking - I love being out in the sticks and away from the city. The exercise and occasional wildlife encounters mellow me out. I typically go out later in the day and generally see a lot of deer (white tail and mule) and bunnehs, but on two occasions I've had a massive owl fly overhead and land on a nearby branch as well as single occasions where I've come across a skunk, red fox and a moose.

Fence - My social activity, technically done through the local medieval group, but I've met a lot of people and made a lot of close friends through it. I took a break for a few years, but picked it up again about two years ago and haven't looked back. Plus, being able to dress up funny and wear silly hats is awesome (and I have a very silly hat!). 

Ski - I love it. I've been doing it since I was about 7 years old. The chairlifts are basically forced exposure therapy, and the slopes are recovery from said exposure. I love skiing through the trees or runs that are more technical. Good work out, that! The fresh air is always rewarding and it's nice being higher up in the mountains. Cross country isn't my thing though.

Make stuff - Random projects, either my own or stuff for other people. Whenever I get an idea in my head, it typically lingers until I do something about it. It's nice to be able to get lost in a project from time-to-time. My friends and family have been the most influential and inspiring in this regard. Not gonna lie, my favorite thing to do is turn things on my little lathe; it's strangely satisfying and addictive. One of my future projects that I've been contemplating is building a mountain bike from scratch; frame parts like bottom bracket shells, drop outs, brake bosses and steer tubes can be bought online. 

Listen to Music - Self explanatory. I've always done my best work when I'm listening to stuff I like. My taste in music these days is quite a bit more varied than it used to be.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Cuddle.
Eat lots of dark chocolate.
Drink tea.
Nature walks.
Throw red grapes at people wearing white. 
The simple things in life.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

eat loads and loads of chocolatey stuff like, all the time


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Play with pets and cuddle with them
Cuddle with a stuffed toy
Lay down in the warm sun outside my house and soak in the enviroment around me
Drink hot chocolate
Hang out with my mom and watch ghost shows with her
Write a story based on my emotions or try to make a happy story
Look up pictures of my favorite character or show/movie
Read favorite books or online fanfiction or quotes
Re-watch my favorite episodes of shows
Listen to nature ambience or relaxing music or songs that make me laugh
Play video games
Draw or doodle
Vent it out to myself in my own voice or do silly voices or vent it out to my parents or grandmother


----------



## Halibut (Nov 10, 2016)

• *Make a journal and write down all the positives that has happened today*- never negatives they don't need including.
• *Taking the dog a walk*- Just gives me a great smile on my face seeing him jump around at the sound of 'walkies' 
•	*Exercise*- going for a run/ swim or to the gym gets me alert and awake and gives me a boost


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Halibut said:


> • *Make a journal and write down all the positives that has happened today*- never negatives they don't need including.


I used to do that loads last year and it actually really helped. I had a 'positivity journal' and only wrote the good things that happened that day, however awful the day may have gone. It helped put me in a more postive mindset, and also when you read back on the days/weeks etc you can see that actually things werent as bad as you thought they were. Gives good perspective. You just reminded me about it and that I should do it again


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah writing in a journal helps me a lot sometimes. I have a blog on this site that's set to private....but even though no one else reads it, something about putting how I'm feeling into words helps. I don't necessarily post in it to get advice, or to get feedback...not always. It just seems to help to put it into words sometimes.

I also clean sometimes. It might sound strange but it's a distraction that works for me. Or I work out, run, swim laps until I'm exhausted, go back to my place and sleep. It gets the endorphins going and sometimes helps me get frustration out. Or sometimes I'll get into a game on my Playstation. I can easily get lost for hours doing that lol, I look up at the clock and four hours have gone by. Movies are a good distraction also. Something funny, like The Big Lebowski or Superbad....just really ridiculous but funny, nothing too serious for sure.


----------



## Halibut (Nov 10, 2016)

humblelulu said:


> I used to do that loads last year and it actually really helped. I had a 'positivity journal' and only wrote the good things that happened that day, however awful the day may have gone. It helped put me in a more postive mindset, and also when you read back on the days/weeks etc you can see that actually things werent as bad as you thought they were. Gives good perspective. You just reminded me about it and that I should do it again


 Ah good you should definitely do it again! I have only just started doing it myself, about a month or so and I am already finding very helpful, like you say it gives you a good perspective. A little bad thing can potentially make you forget all the good things that have happened during a day. I also can use it to remember place names that I enjoyed going to and names of people as I cant trust my memory


----------



## iwishiwasariana (Nov 10, 2016)

Hmmm what is feeling good? Does it exist? It must be the opposite of dying inside completely so I'll say if I had to tie it down

- browsing social media
- feeling independent
- feeling healthy and balanced


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I listen to this daily to make me feel better: 



. Also, I take stock and review my aspirations, keep it alive and direct time to it. It helps me to ignore the complexes revolving around the notion that it's too late (what is the alternative?)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I usually put on some chill laidback music, listen or read about a random subject I'm interested in, or write. Lately I've been listening to podcasts like StarTalk Radio or watching videos that show the view of Earth from the space station while I do things around the house or write.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Sing in the car. If I had an exceptionally bad day at work, I'll put Metallica's "Battery" on repeat and sing it all the way home. When you're feeling pissed, it feels awesome to just belt vocals out like that in the confines of your own car.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Listening to music
Reading about stuff that interests me


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I watch some comedy, seems that once I have laughed out loud I become more relaxed and normal again.
I also fill in The Secret Gratitude Book which helps with mild bouts of depression by making me appreciate what I have and helps give direction for the future, clearing the mind a little.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Just grabbed a chocolate bar and a packet of crisps (chips for those in the USA) and that certainly gave me a shirt term boost


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Eat pizza. Tell yous about it.


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

Indulge in sweets and snacks, go fishing, go to an amusement park, watch some shows that'll make me laugh.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

- Eat candy
- Watching/ movies or tv series. Buffy The Vampire Slayer and How i Met your Mother helps a lot for me.
- Taking a walk and listen to music
- Try to sleep.


----------

